# Winchester Model 670 vs. Model 70



## Lazy K (Jul 28, 2004)

Am familiar with the good reputation of the Win. Model 70 though I've only owned Ruger 77 and Rem. 700's in the past. I had never even heard of a Win. model 670 until yesterday. Found one for sale cheap and would consider it if the trigger, action and barrel is the same as the model 70.

Does anyone know if this was the same action and barrel just set into a cheaper stock or were there other differences?

Also, can the iron sights that are on it be screwed off and plugged or were they brazed on?

I am considering getting the gun which is in .243 and painting it white for a winter coyote calling rifle. Is anyone familiar with this rifle?


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

I could be wrong and I am going off memory which is short these days.... but I beleive that M670 was a less costly version of the M70s that came out in the late 60 to early 70s. My brother has one and it is a very nice rifle and shoots very well. 

I think you could equate this to the remington 788 to the M700.... I am sure others will give you more information/history.


----------

